# Alcatraz Babeh



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm so exicted  

my mum won a contest to go to San Fran for 6 days to visit alcatraz the prison.
And since the oppertunity came, we are going to travel western america for a month :O
Im really hyped coz i have never been overseas and wooo :leap: 

We are gonna go to disneyland and WALMART! omg xD
I think we are going to washington, nevada (and Las Vegas!), Utah (salt lake city) Seattle and san diago.

AND BEVERLY HILLS !!

I am really bad at american states and such but i think thats some of the places we are going

OH! We are going on the glass skywalk in grand canyon. 
My goal is to see a mustang and my step dads is to see a bear lol
I cant wait to go to seaworld and san deago zoo 
I wanted to go to lego land but mum said no xD

Anyway...
If you have any suggestions, tell me!! 
:stars:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Are you all driving along the coast? I live on the border of Washington and Idaho.

You all are more then welcome to come to the ranch and spend a day or two. I live on one of the most gorgeous lakes in this area! Oh and tell your dad I have a bear cub that comes to the house all the time, a momma and her 6 baby turkeys, oh and we can call my horse a mustang if you would like - :ROFL: 

But the offer is here if you are going to travel through Spokane!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow...Kid you have every reason to be excited! I've never left my little "hole" here in PA....Well unless you count the 2 days I spent with my Aunt in Ohio!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

kelebek, I will ask my mum...She might not alow it, but a few nights free accomodation would be awesome lol

But i dont think we'll be on the coast of washington :question:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am not on the coast, I am on the opposite side of Washington about 1 hour from Spokane, Wa on the border. This is what you can see from my house!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

PiccoloGoat......you are the luckiest person alive ...wow all .........are some nice and fun places to visit............  ..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

kelebek...you are also lucky ...that is so beautiful....and love your animals


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Im really happy...

kelebek you never know where we will plan lol

Details are still sketchy lol

we are thinking around late august :shrug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Just keep it in mind - we have an open door policy here! You all are always welcome!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

lol im looking at the map and i have a feeling we are going somewhere near there lol

Here is the route that we are thinking of taking
We are going california up to washington
then going to yellowstone national park
then utah and nevada
and checking out the places on the way


On the last days, im going to walmart and buying like 10 kilos of poptarts and mailing them home lol


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh hunny, there are much better things then pop tarts - LOL! I will take you shopping you come up here!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Nothing is better than poptarts xD


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

cheetos are better than poptarts!! me and gia could eat those all day!!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

how much is a kilo compared to a U.S dollar?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Kilo is weight. It is 2.2 pounds to 1 kilo.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

lol whatever

And cheetos are SO not as good as poptarts

Coz they dont come in chocolate xD


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

ewwwww... hahah 

do you like cherry poptarts?
i love cherry poptarts


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Never tried them

I might when i go over coz i vowed to have poptarts for breakfast every day there


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

What an awesome adventure for your family!!!


----------

